# paradise fish question



## diverduck (Jan 21, 2009)

i have 2 paradise fish in a community tank.
no fish pick on them, they have adequate space to swim and frolic.
but one is acting strange.
While one is swimming around the tank joyfully, and constantly catching bubbles, stretching out, eating VERY well.. the other is very lazy, lythargic and keeps his rear fins clamped. He usually sits in one corner and won't move much. He squiggles like he is losing his balance, but remains upright.
what is wrong with him?


----------



## Aquadoc (Jan 28, 2009)

Try to change the water. Even you can use antibiotics (Maracyn I and II which are erythromycin and minocycline respectively).


----------

